# Klemmhülsenzange?



## bobbl (11. Juni 2009)

Ich suche zur Zeit eine Klemmhülsenzange und bin im Moment schon so weit, dass ich weiß dass die Zange 5 Druckpunkte haben sollte.
Jetzt sind die Preise von den Zangen, die ich mir rausgesucht habe doch sehr unterschiedlich.
Zum einen die Sänger Ironclaw Zange für 8 Euro, zum andren
ein Modell von Fox, das fast das doppelte, also 15 Euro kostet.
Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Hülsenzangen und kann mir eine gute empfehlen?
mfg


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Wenn Du die Ironclaw ein paar mal mit am Wasser hattest, weisst Du warum die anderen doppelt so teuer sind.

Dat Dingen gammelt ruck zuck! Der Kauf war ein echter griff ins Klo!|gr:

Eine neue hab ich mir aber noch nicht besorgt, von daher werd´ich hier mal mitluschern, was die Anderen hier so für Empfehlungen geben können

Gruß, Kai


----------



## crazyFish (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Wenn die von Fox mit schwarz-grünen Kunstoffgriffen versehen ist, dann habe ich die im Gebrauch. Bis jetzt kann ich nichts schlechtes an ihr vermelden. 
Hatte sie aber nur selten mit am Wasser, da ich meine Vorfächer fast immer zuhause nebenbei zusammenstelle, gammeln tut sie bis jetzt auf jeden Fall nicht


----------



## Rotzbarsch (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Ich habe meine Klemmhülsenzange sammt einigen Hüsen für ein paar Euros bei Bahr gekauf.Ist zwar für Elektroarbeiten gedacht,habe aber keinen unterschied zu einer Zange gesehen,die man im Angelbedarf bekommt.Die Klemmhülsen sind haargenau dieselben wie die,die ich vom Dreamline gekauft habe.


----------



## Manuel (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Habe auch die Zange von Fox,die mit den schwarz-grünen Griffen,und bin bist jetzt absolut zufrieden damit.
Wollte auch zuerst nicht soviel ausgeben .......ABER...... so eine Zange kauft man ja eigentlich nur einmal und da wollte ich dann schon was gutes haben.
Natürlich gibts noch Modelle die teuerer sind,aber die Fox liegt im Mittelbereich und für meine Zwecke genau richtig.


----------



## bobbl (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Jo ich meine die mit dem grün/schwarzen Griff 
Danke für die Antworten, ich denke die wirds werden.
lg


----------



## Katernborn (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

...arbeite nun 2Jahre mit der Fox Zange,Probleme null,hatte vorher eine Adernendhülsenzange aus dem Bauma.im Gebrauch,Stahlvorfächer haben einfach nicht gehalten.

Petri Heinz


----------



## Esox-Paddy (3. August 2010)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

ich habe auch die von ironclaw... und bin echt unzufrieden...
die Zange lässt sich nicht weit genug zudrücken... (obwohl ich mit sänger-quetschhülsen arbeite, die genau zu der Zange passen -.-)
das heißt, dass bei größerem zug immer das vorfachmaterial (ebenfalls von sänger) aus der hülse rutscht... obwohl es vom hülsendurchmesser der kleinste ist... (hätte am samstag deshalb fast einen hecht verloren)
ich kauf mir jetzt auch die von fox... denk ich...

gruß
Patrick


----------



## MrFloppy (4. August 2010)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

ich hab ne 8-euro zange von fishermans partner (glaube success), die ist echt ok. bis jetzt kein gammel oder ähnliches, druckpunkte sind sauber, hülsen halten aufm stahlvorfach.


----------



## karl_laichner (7. August 2010)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Also ich habe mir im Frühjahr diese hier
http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Vor...ys-Prowla-Crimping-Plier-5-Punkte::32012.html
geholt und bin damit auch noch voll zufrieden.
Kein Gammel und bei Stahlhülsen gibt es auch keine Probleme.

lg
karl


----------



## zanderandi (7. August 2010)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Gib lieber ein paar euro mehr aus, die zange hast du ja ewig.
Hatte mir eine billige für 8 euro mit rotem griff gekauft, die gammelt zwar nicht aber wenn ich die hülse gequetscht hab dann sind die druckpunkte nur bis zur hälfte der hülse und der rest ist nicht gequetscht weil die nut nicht gleichmäßig ist.


----------



## ThorstenBee (7. August 2010)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Ich verwende seit Jahren eine Klauke K1 aus dem Elektrozubehör.5 Druckpunkte ,auch für sehr kleine Hülsen geeignet.Bisher problemlos,keinerlei  Ausfälle an Stahlvorfächern.Viel wichtiger wie die Zange ist jedoch die Verwendung des richtigen Hülsendurchmessers,bei verschiedenen Herstellern werden einfach zu grosse Hülsen beigelegt,sofern die dabei sind.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (11. August 2010)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Morgen,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Zange von Profiblinker? 
Hat einen gelben Griff.

Gruß
 Michael


----------



## Gloin (11. August 2010)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Kann von der Iron Claw Klemmhülsenzange auch nur abraten, ärgerlicher Fehlkauf. Habe mir jetzt die aus dem Prowla-Programm von Greys geholt...TOP!!!#6


----------



## Esox-Paddy (11. August 2010)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

hab mir jetzt bei angel-ussat (shop von uli beyer)
die teuere zange (25 €) gekauft und natürlich gleich probiert...
erster eindruck: hervorragend... jetzt kann ich mich auf die vorfächer, die ich selbst mache auch verlassen die von iron claw werd ich jetzt wegschmeißen


----------



## Bluna74 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*



Gloin schrieb:


> Kann von der Iron Claw Klemmhülsenzange auch nur abraten, ärgerlicher Fehlkauf. Habe mir jetzt die aus dem Prowla-Programm von Greys geholt...TOP!!!#6



die hab ich auch... :vik:


----------



## snow (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Ich brauche auch eine Zange. Möchte sie hauptsächlich für Fluorocarbon benutzen (Drop Shot Montagen). Hat da jmd nen Tip? Mir ist nun 2 mal nen Vorfach gerissen,sprich die Hülsen verletzen die Fluo.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*



snow schrieb:


> Ich brauche auch eine Zange. Möchte sie hauptsächlich für Fluorocarbon benutzen (Drop Shot Montagen). Hat da jmd nen Tip? Mir ist nun 2 mal nen Vorfach gerissen,sprich die Hülsen verletzen die Fluo.



Ich habe eine Zange von Jenzi. Kostet ca.12€ und hatte damit  noch keinerlei Probleme. Die Zange hat 5 Druckpunkte, die sauber auf der ganzen Hülse verteielt sind. 
Kann ich dir daher nur empfehlen...

|wavey:


----------



## micbrtls (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

@Snow: Das FC einfach knoten! Ich knote sogar mein 65iger.

Mfg Michael


----------



## reski (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Hallo Anglerboard, 

ich habe mich hier angemeldet weil ich unbedingt was loswerden wollte und weil dieses Forum ganz oben in Google stand.

Ich wollte mein Flexonit 7x7 0,27=6,8Kg und 0,36=11,5Kg klemmen.

Ich habe mir einige Zangen gekauft:

1. Spro mit gelben Grif mit 2 Kerben.
Bei dieser Zange war direkt ein Bearbeitungsfehler Die Nuten waren definitiv so bearbeitet das man an einer Seite das Flexonit quetschte. Minderwertig bearbeitet und unbrauchbar.

2. Fox Rage mit grünem griff
Zange gar nicht ausgepackt. Die Nuten in denen die Hülse liegt waren zu den Druckpunkten verschoben. Mit einem Spalt von gefühlten  1,2mm kann man nix klemmen.

3. Jenzi Zange mit Jenzi Hülsen
Man meint das müsse Klappen!! Antwort nein überhaupt nicht!!! Nach dem ich eine Jenzi Hülse gequetscht habe kann ich mein 0,27 Flexonit durchstecken. Der 5te Druckpunkt hat gerade noch so die Hülse gekratzt.

4. Sänger Iron Claw 10mm
Diese Zange hat mich sehr erfreut. Diese Zange konnte man schließen und es war kaum ein Luftspalt zu sehen. Ob das gut ist naja man muss jetzt eher aufpassen das man nicht zu stark klemmt. Diese Zange hat unter Umständen sehr scharfe Druckpunkte.


  5. Fox Rage Schwarz mit einer Kerbe
Auch nicht ausgepackt da ich schon Zange Nr.6 hatte. Die Zange hat ein guten Eindruck gemacht für Dickere Hülsen war sie sicherlich gut geeignet. Sie war ca. 8mm Breit und hatte auch die äußeren Druckpunkte, wie sie es fast alle hatten, eingeschliffen. Das wiederum bedeutet sie hatte sicherlich Scharfe Druckpunkte.

6. Zange Baumarkt Knipex 97 61 145A "Made in Germany steht drauf  !"
4 Bereiche zum Klemmen von 0,25mm² bis 2,5mm². Wenn ich mit dieser Zange eine Hülse klemme sieht jede Hülse wie die andere aus und die Druckpunkte sind sehr genau verteilt. Die Druckpunkte liegen genau in der Hülse also nicht komplett einmal über die Hülse drüber.


  Mit den Jenzi Hülsen bekomme ich nur 4 Druckpunkte drauf. Es mussten andere Hülsen her.
Drennan Slim Crimps Hülsen 40lb to 66lb = 18,14Kg bis 29,93 Kg
Drennan Slim Crimps Hülsen 28lb to 40lb = 12,7 Kg bis 18,14Kg

  Sodale jetzt kommt das Spannende:


  Die Kombi
40-66lb Hülsen für 0,27 und 0,36 Flexonit
28-40lb Hülsen für 0,27 und 0,36 Flexonit


  Ich Schlaufe es einmal durch da es sich bei Tests gezeigt hat das 3-mal und mehr nix bringt. Wie stark Klemme ich die Hülse ? Ich presse was meine Hand so her gibt… Es Bleibt nur noch ein kleiner Spalt an der Zange übrig. Die Zange Selber federt sehr gut so weiß man genau wann es gut ist man hat ein richtig gutes Gefühl dabei.

  Jetzt der Zugtest mit der Zugwaage:
Die Waage ist eine alte mit Feder aber dennoch genaue Waage und im 0,5Kg Bereich ablesbar. Ich habe mein Stahlvorfach drangehängt und immer wieder in einem kritischen Bereich dran gezogen.

  28-40lb mit 0,27
Hat bis ca. 7 Kg gehalten ist 10mm nach der Hülse gerissen.
  28-40lb mit 0,36 
Hat bis ca. 12Kg++ gehalten. Waage geht nur bis 12Kg.
  40-66lb mit 0,27
ist bei ca. 7Kg durch die Hülse gerutscht. Hülse zu groß!
40-66lb mit 0,36
Hat bis ca. 12Kg gehalten ist 50mm nach der Hülse gerissen.

  Die Drennan hülsen sind 12mm lang die Knipex Zange ist 9,8mm Breit. Das 
bedeutet die Hülsen stehen von jeder Seite ca. 1mm ab. Der erste Klemmpunkt kommt ca. nach 3mm. Jetzt werden welche sagen:“ Jetzt reibt mein Flexonit aber an der Hülse“. Ich behaupte die Hülsen sind so weich das, das Flexonit die Kanten der Hülse eher entgratet. Die Hülsen scheinen aus Kupfer zu sein.

  Jetzt nochmal allgemein wo muss meine Schnur über 10Kg halten? Ich denke meine Rute würde das gar nicht mitmachen. Oder anders rum gibt es eine Rollenbremse mit 10Kg?  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t53DqViXVc&feature=endscreen

  andere Infos:
  Ich habe die Zange nur mit 7x7 Flexonit getestet und meine Ergebnisse sind sehr gut. Mit Originalhülsen von Flexonit waren die Klemmungen mit der Knipex nicht möglich. Vieleicht hab ich zu große gehabt? Die Flexonit Hülsen sind um einiges Härter als die von Drennan.


  Ich kann die Knipex in Kombination Flexonit 7x7 und Drennan Hülsen nur empfehlen.

  Jetzt bin ich mein Frust los und am Wasser weis ich das Vorfach hebt. 

  Gruß


----------



## derleineangler (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Ich komme mit der 5Punktzange von Greys gut zu recht, und habe schon Einiges durch ..... |uhoh:
Die kostet übrigens nicht viel, nur die Griffschalen mußte ich neu verkleben.
Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## reski (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Ich hab das gefühl es gibt zur Zeit nur noch Ausschuss ?

Sind in deiner Zange auch solche Spalten wie im Bild zu sehen? Ich bin davon überzeugt so wie sie jetzt auf dem Bild zu sehen ist würde ich nach dem Zusammenpressen der Hülse mein Stahl noch durchfädeln können.
Die Zange kommt aus der gleichen Fabrik wie die FoxRage


----------



## Jekli (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Ich hab auch die Fox....
st ihr Geld wert. Und wie berichtet kaufst du dann nur einmal


----------



## Bodensee89 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

lieber ne aderendhülsenzange von knipex, da kauft man wenigstens was ordentliches.


----------



## Chiforce (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

http://www.reichelt.de/Crimpzangen/KN-97-61-145A/3/index.html?;ACTION=3;LA=2;ARTICLE=24734;GROUPID=572;artnr=KN+97+61+145A;SID=12ULW-ZX8AAAIAAFTWCnI05bb77f3ff7d5adf8bb6b0623cb5662a


----------



## RedHead (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

ich würde ja gerne mal so eine
http://www.knipex.de/index.php?id=1216&L=0&page=art_detail&parentID=1299&groupID=1307&artID=3946
für Stahlvorfächer ausprobieren, aber bei DEM Preis...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Na ja, glaube nicht so optimal. Die pressen die Hülsen fast quadratisch. Zum anschließen usw. gut, aber am Stahlvorfach ....


----------



## Don-Machmut (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> lieber ne aderendhülsenzange von knipex, da kauft man wenigstens was ordentliches.



kann mir jemand sagen wie viele druckpunkte die knipex zange hatt ???????????

danke #6


----------



## RedHead (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Na ja, glaube nicht so optimal. Die pressen die Hülsen fast quadratisch.



naja, wenn man die Flexonit-Vorfächer fertig kauft, sind die auch quadratisch gepresst, und die halten prima...|kopfkrat

und die Zange aus dem Reichelt-Link presst auch (fast) eckig


----------



## RedHead (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*



reski schrieb:


> Sind in deiner Zange auch solche Spalten wie im Bild zu sehen? Ich bin davon überzeugt so wie sie jetzt auf dem Bild zu sehen ist würde ich nach dem Zusammenpressen der Hülse mein Stahl noch durchfädeln können.



bedenke bitte, dass in die "Spalten" das Material (Hülse+2xStahl) reinpassen muss

wenn gar kein Spiel vorhanden wäre, ist die Gefahr, das Stahlvorfach zu beschädigen (im schlimmsten Falle durchzuquetschen) noch größer 

meine haben alle solche Aussparungen, funktionieren aber prächtig


----------



## Bodensee89 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie viele druckpunkte die knipex zange hatt ???????????
> 
> danke #6





6.


ich hab die vde version (mit dem dick gummierten, gelb roten griff)


die druckpunkte sind aber stumpf, die von den anglerzangen sind spitz.


----------



## Revilo62 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Na ja, glaube nicht so optimal. Die pressen die Hülsen fast quadratisch. Zum anschließen usw. gut, aber am Stahlvorfach ....


 
eine Vierkantpressung oder auch eine trapezpressung ist ja auch keine QUETSCHUNG, Richtig, die Fa. Stahl presst Ihre 
Flexonitvorfächer mit einer Vierkant - oder trapezpressung und die halten und halten und halten
Die Hülsen mit dem innenliegenden Stahlvorfach werden einfach verdichtet, damit wird das "Seil" nicht gequetscht und hält trotzdem, wenn man genau arbeitet.
Ichmache meine Vorfächer seit Jahren zu Hause auf Vorrat und hatte noch nie Probleme, allerdings auch nur mit den Originalhülsen. Die billigeren sind oftmals zu scharfkantik oder einfach nur zu hart
Tight lines aus Berlin :m


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Hmmmm, wenn ihr es sagt. 
Habe zwar schon Millionen Aderendhülsen damit und diversen anderen Zangen gepresst, aber noch nie Stahl damit versucht (liegt aber eher daran das ich selten Stahl brauche).
Hab noch irgendwo ne PZ4 rumliegen, die dürfte dann eigentlich auch super klappen.


----------



## Plötze2000 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Also ich habe das Fox Modell u. bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Der gummierte Griff liegt gut in der Hand u. sie lässt sich auch gut verstauen.


----------



## Blackstar89 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt die Knipex 97 62 145A gekauft.

Getest habe ich sie mit Mosella Klemmhülsen in 1,4mm und 1,6mm. Aber egal wie fest ich presse, die Hülsen rutschen durch...

Welche größe, welchen Druchmesser muss ich denn nutzen wenn ich die Knipex verwenden will ? In der Knippex sind außerdem 4 Kerben, welche muss ich nutzen ?


----------



## reski (27. August 2013)

*AW: Klemmhülsenzange?*

Ich habe wie schon berichtet die Drennan hülsen... sind sehr weich... die gibt es glaub nur in 3 größen.. ich hab hier im par seiten vorher ein Berricht über Zangen und meine Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------

